# Perfect Albums AKA Every Song Is Amazing.



## 7rr7s

It takes alot to create a perfect album, but they exist! Often times, it is their Magnum Opus. Here is my list off the top of my head:

1. Kind Of Blue -Miles Davis.
2. And Out Come The Wolves -Rancid.
3. Kind of cheating here, but A Love Supreme -John Coltrane.

Tell me about perfect albums PerC!


----------



## cue5c

Ys - Joanna Newsom (Don't get me started)









The Dreaming - Kate Bush









What the Sea Wants the Sea Will Have - Sarah Blasko









Actor - St. Vincent









Hadestown - Anais Mitchell









Homogenic - Bjork


There are so many more which I might rank higher, but those are albums where every song is enjoyable and fits the tone of the album. (Nothing beats Ys, though.)

It's funny noticing the trend I have for artistic close-ups of the artist on the cover.


----------



## jakeabbott




----------



## leafling

Arcade Fire - Funeral
Patrick Wolf - Wind in the Wires
of Montreal - Hissing Fauna Are You The Destroyer?
Sigur Rós - Agaetis Byrjun
Bat for Lashes - Fur and Gold
Interpol - Turn On The Bright Lights


Just a few that came to mind right away.


----------



## Who

Highway 61 Revisited - Bob Dylan
Murmur - R.E.M.
Daydream Nation - Sonic Youth
Paul's Boutique - Beastie Boys
Blue Lines - Massive Attack
The Low End Theory - A Tribe Called Quest
Blues for the Red Sun - Kyuss
Superunknown - Soundgarden
Wowee Zowee - Pavement
Odelay - Beck
Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven - Godspeed You! Black Emperor


----------



## Lachesis

Off the top of my head, I'd say _Asia's Aria_. That album is just a gem.


----------



## geekofalltrades

.........


----------



## Paradox1987

Laura Marling - Alas I Cannot Swim
Laura Marling - I Speak Because I Can
Laura Marling - A Creature I Don't Know
Mumford & Sons - Sigh No More
Johnny Flynn and the Sussex Wit - Been Listening
Florence + the Machine - Lungs
Florence + the Machine - Ceremonials
Miles Davis - The Birth of the Cool
Stevie Wonder - Talking Book
Gurdas Maan - Boot Polishan
Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan - Bulleh Shah


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Only two come to mind immediately, i might add more if i think of something later but these two albums are personal favourites that i keep coming back to and fall in love with over and over again.







_The black saint & the sinner lady_ (1963) by Charles Mingus is my favourite record of all time, and has been for a good 10 years now. It's a true masterpiece, breathtaking from start to finish.







Magma's _Mekanik Destruktiw Kommandoh_ (1973) is an album that you could classify as an extraterrestrial gospel rock opera, and as stupid or pretentious as that may sound, it's mindblowing music and a personal all-time top 5 favourite.


----------



## nujabes

Muse - Origin of Symmetry
Muse - Absolution
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
Pink Floyd - The Wall
Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin I-IV
Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy
Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti
Nas - Illmatic
Kanye West - My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy


----------



## DreamStepper

Owl City- All Things Bright and Beautiful
Lights- Siberia 
Owl City- Maybe I'm Dreaming
Swimming With Dolphins- Watercolors


----------



## HippoHunter94

Transatlanticsm - Death Cab for Cutie 
We Have the Facts and We're Voting Yes - Death Cab for Cutie 
Funeral - Arcade Fire 
My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy - Kanye West 
Alligator - The National 
Disintegration - The Cure 
Illinois - Sufjan Stevens 
The Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd 
OK Computer - Radiohead 
Kid A - Radiohead 
In Rainbows - Radiohead 
Crooked Rain, Crooked Rain - Pavement 
Bon Iver, Bon Iver - Bon Iver 
( ) - Sigur Ros 
Parallax - Atlas Sound 
The Queen Is Dead - The Smiths 
Meat Is Murder - The Smiths 
Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots - The Flaming Lips 
The Soft Bulletin - The Flaming Lips 
xx - The xx 
Helplessness Blues - Fleet Foxes 

... And so on.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Linkin Park: A Thousand Suns
Sabaton: The Art Of War


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE

Fun (sound exactly the same live in concert)
HoneyHoney (if you like hipster country..look them up please!)
Fleetwood Mac - Greatest Hits
Awolnation


----------



## CoakJoints

A lot of limp wristed 'I wanna kill myself' emo shit up in here. I prefer my anger and angst to be directed outwards, lol

Three of my favourite albums where I enjoyed every song on the album, well they would be;

Raekwon - Only Build for Cuban Linx
Mobb Deep - The Infamous
Tupac - All Eyes on Me

Some joints from each album

Raekwon - Incarcerated Scarfaces





Mobb Deep - Survival of the Fittest





Tupac - Holla at Me





All of these albums resonate with me emotionally and bring back memories from the times when I first listened to them. I can listen to these three albums over and over again and not get tired of them.


----------



## Joseph

These albums aren't necessarily without a subpar song but their entirety, their message is flawless.

The Beatles - Rubber Soul
The Beatles - Revolver
Nick Drake - Five Leaves Left
Nick Drake - Pink Moon
Syd Barrett - The Madcap Laughs
Joy Division - Unknown Pleasures
Joy Division - Closer
Joy Division - Substance
Daniel Johnston - Songs of Pain
Daniel Johnston - Yip Jump Music
Daniel Johnston - Hi How Are You?
The Smiths - S/T
The Smiths - Meat is Murder
Beat Happening - S/T
Beat Happening - Black Candy
Beat Happening - You Turn Me On
The Softies - It's Love
Cap'n Jazz - Analphabetapolothology
Elliott Smith - Either/Or
Elliott Smith - New Moon
American Football - S/T
Snowing - i could do whatever i wanted if i wanted
Vince Staples - Shyne Coldchain Vol. 1


----------



## CoopV




----------



## mn_shore

So many to pick from! I think I could agree with at least 1 album everyone has listed so far. But here are a few of mine that have been on repeat forever. 

Arctic Monkeys-Suck It and See
Arctic Monkeys-Whatever people say I am, that's what i'm not (and all their other albums)
Anti-Flag- For Blood and Empire
The Beatles - Rubber Soul, Revolver, The White Album
Brand New-The Devil and God Raging Inside of me
Death Cab For Cutie- Plans
Muse - Absolution
The Clash-London Calling
The Black Keys- El Camino 
Franz Ferdinand (self-titled)


----------



## mn_shore

DreamStepper said:


> Owl City- All Things Bright and Beautiful
> Lights- Siberia
> Owl City- Maybe I'm Dreaming
> Swimming With Dolphins- Watercolors


I've never heard any songs by swimming with dolphins, but I used to go to see Austin Tofte play in older band Bring Back Tomorrow. They were not bad.


----------



## WanderingLucid

Anything by Florence + The Machine
Anything by Mumford & Sons
Anything by Queen
Anything by Johnny Cash
Once- Movie Sountrack
Icky Thump- The White Stripes
You're Awful, I Love You- Ludo
Paramore- Brand New Eyes


----------



## L'Empereur

Norah Jones - Come Away With Me
Justin Timberlake - FutureSex/LoveSounds
Duffy - Rockferry
Adele - 19
Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin IV
Atmosphere - When life Gives You Lemons


----------



## DomNapoleon




----------



## nádej

This began as, "Oh I'll just post the first couple that pop into my head!" and then more and more kept coming to mind, and this list ended up far too long (actually it got so long that it wouldn't let me post it because of too many images...I had to edit). But each of these albums is perfect to me.


Sufjan Stevens, _Seven Swans_









Sufjan Stevens, _Illinoise_









Joanna Newsom, _Ys_









Tunng, _...And Then We Saw Land_









Bon Iver, _Bon Iver, Bon Iver_









Joshua James, _Build Me This_









Neko Case, _Fox Confessor Brings the Flood_









Local Natives, _Gorilla Manor_









Paul Simon, _Graceland_









Horse Feathers, _House With No Home_









Horse Feathers, _Thistled Spring_









The Decemberists, _The King is Dead_









Florence + The machine, _Lungs_









Frightened Rabbit, _The Midnight Organ Fight_









Cat Stevens, _Mona Bone Jakon_









Cat Stevens, _Tea for the Tillerman_









Cat Stevens, _Teaser and the Firecat_









Kishi Bashi, _151a_









Simon & Garfunkel, _Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme_









Simon & Garfunkel, _Sounds of Silence_









Feist, _The Reminder_









Fleetwood Mac, _Rumours_









Stars, _Set Yourself on Fire_









The Tallest Man on Earth, _The Wild Hunt_









The Cave Singers, _Welcome Joy_









Rosie Thomas, _If Songs Could Be Held_









Regina Spektor, _11:11_









Neutral Milk Hotel, _In the Aeroplane Over the Sea_









Patty Griffin, _1000 Kisses_


----------



## nowhere_man

1.Led Zeppelin-Led Zeppelin II
2.Led Zeppelin-Led Zeppelin IV
3.The Beatles-Revolver
4.The Beatles-The Beatles(AKA the white album)
5.The Beatles-Abbey Road
6.Pink Floyd-Dark Side of the Moon
7.Pink Floyd-Animals
8.The Doors-The Doors
9.Jimi Hendrix-Are You Experienced?
10.R.E.M.-Murmur
11.R.E.M.-Reckoning
12.Belly-Star
13.My Bloody Valentine-Loveless
14.Lucinda Williams-Car Wheels on a Gravel Road
15.Olivia Tremor Control-Dusk at Cubist Castle
16.Nirvana-Nevermind
17.Max Richter-The Blue Notebooks
18.Big Star-Radio City
19.Nick Drake-Pink Moon
20.Van Morrison-Moondance

Just to name a few.


----------



## Duck_of_Death

Off the top of my head:

Bob Dylan's Highway 61 Revisited and Nirvana's Nevermind.


----------



## Eerie

<3.


----------



## timeless

REM - Automatic for the People


----------



## Randroth

Nightwish - Once
Nightwish - Dark Passion Play
Muse - Origin of Symmetry
Muse - Black Holes and Revelations
Oh, Sleeper - Children of Fire
Devildriver - The Last Kind Words
Devildriver - Pray for Villains
In Flames - Come Clarity
John Williams - Star Wars Episode III Soundtrack
Nine Inch Nails - Year Zero
Queens of the Stone Age - Songs for the Deaf
Avenged Sevenfold - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Pom87

Beach Boys - Pet Sounds
Beatles - Magical Mystery Tour
Beatles - Abbey Road

Some of the other Beatles albums may be "better," but each of them has a couple / one song that I dislike.

Doors - Strange Days
Pink Floyd - Animals


----------



## goastfarmer

I was going to come on here to say Rancid's Life Won't Wait album is hands down amazing, until I saw you chose And Out Comes The Wolves instead. It's good, but nothing is quite as groovy as Life Won't Wait. But, I really can't stand Olympia. Don't know why, but I really don't like that one song, and thus it cannot be the perfect album.


----------



## viva

Barton Hollow - The Civil Wars
Transatlanticism - Death Cab for Cutie
Everything in Transit - Jack's Mannequin
Life Will Write The Words - The Rocket Summer


----------



## Dwight_JD

John Mayer - Continuum
David Gray - The Greatest Hits
Angus & Julia Stone - Down The Way
Fleet Foxes - Fleet Foxes (2008)

There may be more, but those four are at the top of my head atm


----------



## Kwaran




----------



## RetroVortex

Rush - Clockwork Angels

All the tracks are brilliant in their own way. 

Iron Maiden - The Final Frontier

Just love it. Fantastic album.

Ninja Sex Party -NSFW


----------



## ImpossibleDreamer

Nerina Pallot - Fires
Budapest - Too Blind To Hear
Tori Amos - Boys For Pele
Rickie Lee Jones - Pirates
Mark Owen - How The Mighty Fall


----------



## Kito




----------



## babblingbrook

The Weakerthans - Left and Leaving / Reconstruction Site
The National - Boxer
Nick Drake - Pink Moon
Neutral Milk Hotel - In the Aeroplane over the Sea
Circle takes the Square - As the Roots Undo
Okkervil River - The Stage Names
The Mountain Goats - The Sunset Tree
Lucero - Tennessee
Elliott Smith - S/T
Deer Tick - War Horse
Streetlight Manifesto - Everything Goes Numb
Joanna Newsom - Ys
The Gaslight Anthem - The '59 Sound
Sigur Ros - Agaetis Byrjun
Two Gallants - What the Toll Tells
Frank Turner - Love Ire & Song
Lagwagon - Let's Talk about Feelings
Adam Haworth Stephens - We Live on Cliffs
The Rural Alberta Advantage - Hometowns
Against Me! - is Reinventing Axl Rose
Bad Brains - S/T


----------



## Lawless Land

Jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland 
Iron Maiden - Killers, The Final frontier, Powerslave, Iron Maiden, Number of the beast 
Sex Pistols - Never mind the Bollocks 
Metallica - Ride the Lighting 
Alice in Chains - Everything 
Elton John - Everything 
Buckethead -Population Override 
Black Sabbath- First 5 albums 
Led Zeppelin -First four albums 
Judas Priest - Defenders of the faith, Victim of Changes, Painkiller 
Megadeth - Peace sells...But whos buying?, Rust in Peace 
Death - The Sound of Perseverance 
Opeth - Everything 
Joy Division - Everything 

I could go on, I'm a bit of a music geek.


----------



## claude

Nico, chelsea girls
The feelies/ self titled


----------



## Antichrist

Randroth said:


> Nightwish - Once
> Nightwish - Dark Passion Play
> Muse - Origin of Symmetry
> *Muse - Black Holes and Revelations*
> Oh, Sleeper - Children of Fire
> Devildriver - The Last Kind Words
> Devildriver - Pray for Villains
> In Flames - Come Clarity
> John Williams - Star Wars Episode III Soundtrack
> *Nine Inch Nails - Year Zero*
> Queens of the Stone Age - Songs for the Deaf
> *Avenged Sevenfold - Avenged Sevenfold*


----------



## CURLY

such an underrated album


----------



## android654

Off the top of my head, in no particular order 

Duffy Rockferry





Little Brother - The Minstrel Show





Amy Winehouse -Frank





Nas - Illmatic





The Fugees - The Score


----------



## android654

The Cure - Disintegration





Regina Spektor - Soviet Kitsch





Massive Attack - Live With Me (EP)





Massive Attack - Mezzanine





Seth Macfarlane - Music Is Better Than Words


----------



## android654

Massive Attack - Heligoland




 
Portishead - Third




 
Portishead - Live At Roseland NYC




 
Little Dragon - Little Dragon




 
Kaki King - Yellowcake


----------



## Kore

Megadeth - Rust In Peace


----------



## TheWildOne

* Sting - ...all this time
* Sting - Inside: the songs of Sacred Love
* No Doubt - The Return of Saturn
* John Mayer - Battle Studies
* Matchbox 20 - Mad Season
* Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory
* U2 - All that you can't leave behind
* Jamiroquai - Travelling without moving


Honorary mentions:
* The Smashing Pumpkings - Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness
* Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication
* Alanis Morrissette - unplugged


And because some albums are so amazing they deserve to be listed more than once:
* John Mayer - Continuum
* Norah Jones - Come away with me
* Nirvana - Nevermind
* Oasis - (What's the story) Morning Glory


----------



## MmmmKoolAid

Pink Floyd - DSOTM It's basically one giant song split into pieces, each piece perfect in its own way.


----------



## LunacyxFringe

From First to Last - Dear Diary My Teen Angst Has A Body Count
Amy Winehouse - Back to Black, Frank
The Black Keys - Brothers


----------



## despitemyfaults

The Avett Brothers- I and Love and You
Mumford and Sons- Sigh No More
The Infamous Stringdusters- Things That Fly
Cadillac Sky- Letters in the Deep
Sarah Jarosz- Follow Me Down
Punch Brothers- Who's Feeling Young Now?

are a few of my favorites


----------



## CracktheSkye

If you like prog sledge metal: 
Mastodon - The Hunter

If not, try:
Atomship - The Crash of '47


----------



## indieandsoul

Stevie Wonder - Songs In the Key Of Life
Elvis Costello - My Aim Is True
Cold War Kids - Robbers And Cowards
Amy Winehouse - Back To Black
Tom Waits - Frank's Wild Years, Rain Dogs, Swordfishtrombones
Lauryn Hill - The Miseducation Of Lauryn Hill
Fleetwood Mac - Rumors
Florence + The Machine - Lungs

I have quite a few more, but these are the top albums I could listen to all day and not get sick of them


----------



## CrabbyPaws

Every Shania Twain album, every Celine Dion album, every Tina Turner album.

And recently Ed Sheerans album '+'. :happy:


----------



## corvus12

Alan Parsons Valid Path


----------



## cue5c

Devin Townsend - Infinity


----------



## gammagon

*Rage Against the Machine - Rage Against the Machine* (Can't pick an absolute favorite, I love them all).
*Rage Against the Machine - Battle of Los Angeles* (Particular favorites: New Millennium Homes, Guerilla Radio, & Voice of the Voiceless).
*Rage Against the Machine - Evil Empire* (Particular favorites: Wind Below & Down Rodeo).
*Rage Against the Machine - Renegades* (Can't pick an absolute favorite, I love them all).
*Rage Against the Machine - Live & Rare* (Particular favorites: Hadda be Playin' on the Jukebox, Zapata's Blood, & Without A Face [so much better than studio]).

Big ratm fan :s I pick favorites on some of the albums but I can listen to it all.


All *Led Zeppelin* albums.
And most *Pink Floyd* but I love *P.U.L.S.E.* (Particular favorites: Sorrow, Great Day for Freedom, & Time).


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

Before proceeding, a couple loopholes need closing: The album must have a minimum number of tracks in order to qualify. Let's make it five, going on _Kind of Blue_ mentioned in the OP. Also, the album needs to be trailblazing in some way. I certainly wouldn't bestow the badge of 'perfection' on something that's derivative.

To add one more to the list: Dave Brubeck Quartet - _Time Out_


----------



## hydrogen

Personally? Albums I *currently* love listening to are:
Version 2.0 by Garbage, 
The Idler Wheel... by Fiona Apple, 
Lungs by Florence + The Machine, 
Meds by Placebo, 
Begin to Hope by Regina Spektor,
Black Holes and Revelations by Muse,
In Rainbows by Radiohead, 
Celebrity Skin by Hole,
Dummy by Portishead,
Gift by Curve and
The Family Jewels by Marina and the Diamonds.


----------



## Sai

Judas Priest- Painkiller
Black Sabbath- Master of Reality
Slayer- Reign in Blood


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Kito said:


>


My teenage years... The memories...


----------



## Emerson

Justice: Audio, Video, Disco


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

(I actually own the physical version of the Super Meat Boy! Soundtrack. That's how good it is.)


----------



## blacksheepdog

The Cure- Disintegration

The Killers- Sam's Town

The Neutral Milk Hotel- In the Aeroplane Over the Sea

Senses Fail- Let it Enfold You

Deer Tick- War Elephant

The Doors- Morrison Hotel

Billy Idol- Billy Idol

MGMT- Oracular Spectacular

Pearl Jam- Ten

Thrice- The Illusion of Safety

Rise Against- Revolutions Per Minute

Radiohead- In Rainbows

Sparta- Wiretap Scars

David Bowie- Hunkie Dory


----------



## geekofalltrades

The more I listen to it...


----------



## DiamondDays

Of the top of my head :

Donovan - Sutras 
Dylan LeBlanc - Paupers Field
Neil Young - Harvest, After the gold rush, Harvest Moon etc. the list goes on and on.
Depeche Mode - Black Celebration and Some Great Reward
Lambchop - Aw c'mon/No you c'mon
Leo Kottke - 6 and 12 string guitar.
Joy Division - Everything they ever made is awesome.
The Cure - Boys don't cry
Metallica - Kill 'em all and and justice for all.
Warren Zevon - Excitable boy.
etc.

I could go on forever.


----------



## Ashneversleeps

To spare redundancy I'll leave out the ones I've seen mentioned because I agree with a lot, and add:

Tool - Lateralus
The Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream
Rainbow - Rising, Long Live Rock N Roll, Richie Blackmore's Rainbow
Rush - almost everything really
Blind Guardian - Imaginations From the Otherside
Jag Panzer - Ample Destruction
Riot - Thundersteel
Deftones - Diamond Eyes
CCR - Green River, Cosmo's Factory


----------



## Sedna90377

Just off the top of my head. Otherwise, I'd be here for a while...


----------



## kaykil

Frank Turner- Love, Ire and Song
Red Hot Chilli Peppers-By the Way
Nirvana- In Utero
Linkin Park- Hybrid Theory


----------



## Macrosapien

I mostly listen to OST's from RPGS and piano collections. I have rarely listened to Albums all the way through...


But recently I have been listening to Kendrick Lamar's "Good kid, M.a.a.d City." It's absolutely amazing. It's a perfect rap album, and I don't even like rap music these days. My God. 






_The ArchAndroid - Janelle Monae, was a masterpiece (but only one song was ify, but still)._


----------



## 0vercast

Great thread idea. Without making a page long list, some of the most bulletproof albums I've ever heard are.....

Mercenary - ''11 Dreams''
Mercenary - ''Everblack''
Killswitch Engage - ''Alive or Just Breathing''
Tupac - ''Me Against the World''
Ghoultown - ''Life After Sundown''
In Flames - ''Come Clarity'' 
Darkest Hour - ''Undoing Ruin''
Mobb Deep - ''The Infamous''
Nirvana Unplugged
Alice in Chains Unplugged

Mercenary's ''11 Dreams'' album from start to finish is probably the most dynamic and well put together album I've ever heard, a true masterpiece.


----------



## halah

talk talk - laughing stock


----------



## yamanbt

Nas - Illmatic
Stevie Wonder - Talking Book
Stevie Wonder - Innervisions
Lauryn Hill - Unplugged
Musiq Soulchild - Aijuswannaseing
Kanye West - College Dropout
India.Arie - Acoustic Soul
Bilal - 1st Born Second
John Mayer - Heavier Things
Alicia Keys - Songs in A Minor


----------



## firedell




----------



## Kito




----------



## cue5c

New albums I've heard where I wouldn't skip a track:

*Grizzly Bear - Shields*










*Sarah Blasko - I Awake









*


----------



## badgers




----------



## Ellis Bell

firedell said:


>


I say yes to the Killers. They're newest album is incredible, every single song. 

Also on my list is Obi Best, anything by them as well as Au Revoir Simone and the Bird and the Bee. I'm also a sucker for Metric.


----------



## MrMagpie




----------



## AssistantSensei

Depeche Mode - Some Great Reward
Depeche Mode - Black Celebration
Depeche Mode - Music For The Masses
Depeche Mode - Violator
Depeche Mode - Songs of Faith and Devotion
Daft Punk - Discovery
Daft Punk - Alive 2007
David Bowie - Low
David Bowie -Scary Monsters
Nightwish - Once
Rammstein - Herzeleid
Rammstein - Sehnsucht
Rammstein - Live Aus Berlin
Tori Amos - Scarlet's Walk


----------



## android654

DUMBFOUNDEAD - Take The Stares





Goldfrapp - Felt Mountain





Nero - 2808





How To Destroy Angels - How To Destroy Angels





Sneaker Pimps - Becoming X


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

All I think about when I listen to this is how perfect an album it is, and what a waste it was that he died so young.


----------



## HippoHunter94

badgers said:


>


Bon Iver? Yes. A million times yes. "Perth" to "Beth/Rest," it is completely perfect. The rest here? Eh...


----------



## Momo Jojo

Gran Hotel Buenos Aires by Federico Aubele. Nicest guy. INFJ for sure, but I've never asked. roud:


----------



## badgers

HippoHunter94 said:


> Bon Iver? Yes. A million times yes. "Perth" to "Beth/Rest," it is completely perfect. The rest here? Eh...


Agreed, that album was amazing. I even got my dad into Bon Iver, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## HippoHunter94

badgers said:


> Agreed, that album was amazing. I even got my dad into Bon Iver, so that's pretty cool.


As the world should be.


----------



## rycbar

My favorite record; it is perfection.


----------



## Azure Bass

Tantric - Mind Control
Papa Roach - The Connection
Flyleaf - Remember The Living
Master - The New Elite
Arch Enemy - Doomsday Machine
Darkane - Layers of Lies (NOT live!)


----------



## Rampage

Tool - Lateralus
Anglagard - Hybris
Dream Theater - Images and Words


----------



## indieandsoul

Jeff Buckley - Grace
Amy Winehouse - Frank
Dirty Projectors - Swing Lo Magellen
Elvis Costello And The Attractions - This Years Model
Elvis Costello And The Attractions - Trust
Tom Waits - Bad As Me
Talking Heads - Remain In Light
Talking Heads - Fear Of Music
Talking Heads - More Songs About Buildings And Food 
St. Vincent - Actor
Fiona Apple - Extraordinary Machine
John Legend - Get Lifted
Cold War Kids Loyalty To Loyalty

I'll have more in the near future.


----------



## caramel_choctop

The only album I've found that comes close is Don McLean's self-titled.


----------



## Geiger

> Anglagard - Hybris


Word

Premiata Forneria Marconi- Per un Amico
Between the Buried and Me- Colors
Cloudkicker- Beacons
Eloy- Ocean
Pink Floyd- Animals


----------



## brooks7991

Kip Winger - Songs From The Ocean Floor


----------



## Geodude

Good question

Tricky - Maxinquaye
Massive Attack - Mezzanine
DJ Shadow - Endtroducing
Orbital - In Sides
Future Sound of London - Dead Cities
Fleet Foxes - Helplessness Blues
Fleet Foxes - Fleet Foxes
Portishead - Portishead
Animal Collective - Merriweather Post Pavillion
Flying Lotus - Los Angeles
Godspeed You Black Emperor - Allelujah! Don't Bend! Ascend!
Herbert - Bodily Functions
D'Angelo - Voodoo
Boards of Canada - The Campfire Headphase
Boards of Canada - Music Has a Right to Children
Jessie Ware - Devotion
Sub-Motion Orchestra - Finest Hour
Shitmat - Full English Breakfest
The National - High Violet
Photek - Modus Operandi
Blue States - Nothing Changes Under the Sun
Muse - Absolution
Radiohead - Hail to the Thief
Q-Tip - The Renaissance
The Arcade Fire - The Suburbs


----------



## VioletTru

Jimmy Eat World's first album, self-titled. I personally find it appropriate to listen to at any time, no matter what mood I may be in.


----------



## murderegina

Aenima by Tool

24 Postcards in Full Color by Max Richter

Houses of the Holy by Led Zeppelin

There's Nothing Wrong With Love by Built To Spill

The Devil and God Are Raging Inside Me by Brand New

Live Through This by Hole

Not a Pretty Girl by Ani Difranco

Harvest by Neil Young

Mary Ann Meets the Gravediggers and Other Short Stories by Regina Spektor


----------



## Pilgrim

damn, for me it's this one.


----------



## Dashing

*Opeth - Damnation

*
* *












*Asteroid - I

*
* *












*Orange Goblin - The Big Black*



* *












*Tool - Opiate

*
* *


----------



## 0vercast

While I'm not a fan of their newer stuff and after coming across them in my youtube playlist, I feel Trivium's ''Ascendency'' album deserves a mention in this thread.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Stone Temple Pilots - Tiny Music... Songs From The Vatican Gift Shop. I'm not a big fan of every song, but more than half of them, and those are absolutely amazing. Some of the best music ever committed to the books, in my opinion. Mellow, groovy, rockin', lot of beautiful instrumentation (trumpet on Adhesive, guitars on Trippin' On A Hole In A Paper Heart), and (of course) the passion Scott brings to the mic. I have a Spotify sub and for the last month I just keep coming back to this album.


----------



## platorepublic

Brandy's Human, or any of Daughtry's albums.


----------



## SnootchieBootchie

Tool- Lateralus
Tool- Aenima 
Perfect Circle- Thirteenth Step
Alice in Chains- Dirt
Infected Mushroom- Vicious Delicious
Black Moth Super Rainbow- Dandelion Gum
Wu Tang Clan- Enter the Wu Tang
Puscifer- Conditions of my Parole
Fair to Midland- Fables from a Mayfly

Some of those albums I can listen to a million times


----------



## Vanishing Point

image hosting sites


----------



## Nostalgiac

*Yeah.*

_The Low End Theory_ by A Tribe Called Quest
_Another Green World_ and _Before and After Science_ by Brian Eno
_Selling England by the Pound_ by Genesis
_Unknown Pleasures_ and _Closer_ by Joy Division ("I Remember Nothing" kinda drags a bit though)
_In the Court of the Crimson King_, _Larks' Tongues in Aspic_, and _Red_ by King Crimson
_In the Aeroplane Over the Sea_ by Neutral Milk Hotel
_Kid A_ by Radiohead
_Remain in Light_ by Talking Heads
_Marquee Moon_ by Television
The Velvet Underground's entire studio discography (with the exception of _Squeeze_)
_Pet Sounds_ and _The Smile Sessions_ by The Beach Boys
_Endtroducing....._ by DJ Shadow
_Spirit of Eden_ by Talk Talk
_Low_ by David Bowie
_Loveless_ by My Bloody Valentine


----------



## telepariah




----------



## Kito




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## MyName

I'd say The Bends and Ok Computer by Radiohead, You're Living All Over Me by Dinosaur jr, My Favorite Things by John Coltrane, and Kind of Blue by Miles Davis


----------



## dragthewaters

Joseph said:


> Cap'n Jazz - Analphabetapolothology


THIS.

Also:
Texas is the Reason -- Do You Know Who You Are?
Alice in Chains -- Dirt
Lamb of God -- New American Gospel


----------



## CURLY

Pink Floyd - Wish you were here
Ten - Pearl Jam
Superunkown - Soundgarden
Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin
Quadrophenia - The Who
The colour and the shape - Foo Fighters


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## CaptSwan

"Eve" The Alan Parsons Project
"Tommy" The Who
"You've Got Another Thing Coming" Judas Priest
"Book of Dreams" Steve Miller Band
"A Kind of Magic" Queen
"Breakfast in America" Supertramp
"The Doors" The Doors
"March or Die" Motorhead


----------



## Tipttt

On Letting Go by Circa Survive and Symptomatic by Airlock.


----------



## Randomasd

There is only 2 that I consider to be perfect:

Temple of Shadows - Angra
Ashes - Tristania


----------



## IndigoCopper

The Dear Hunter - Act I, II, & III
Panic! at the Disco - A Fever You Can't Sweat Out
Portugal. the Man - In the Mountain in the Cloud

Those are my favorites!


----------



## snail




----------



## Poptart




----------



## HorribleAesthete

Pearl- Janis Joplin
Rumours- Fleetwood Mac
Kind of Blue- Miles Davis


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## The Scorched Earth

Ray of Light - Madonna


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

@snail, I swear to you, I just discovered the Cocteau Twins last week. And I've been in love ever since! I don't know how I've lived my life without them all this time *cries*. Lol, the only reason I found them was because shoegaze fans continuously pay them homage. This is the song that laid siege to my heart:








P.S, I really love Kings of Convenience too!


----------



## Perception

To name a few that come to mind:

Meshuggah - Catch 33 (Although the entire album could be considered a single song broken down into several parts. Still a masterpiece either way you look at it.)
Rammstein - Reise, Reise
Kraftwerk - The Man Machine
System of a Down - Toxicity
Katatonia - Night is the New Day
Uneven Structure - Februus


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Aha




----------



## RHe

Lawless Land said:


> Jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland
> Iron Maiden - Killers, The Final frontier, Powerslave, Iron Maiden, Number of the beast
> Sex Pistols - Never mind the Bollocks
> Metallica - Ride the Lighting
> Alice in Chains - Everything
> Elton John - Everything
> Buckethead -Population Override
> Black Sabbath- First 5 albums
> Led Zeppelin -First four albums
> Judas Priest - Defenders of the faith, Victim of Changes, Painkiller
> Megadeth - Peace sells...But whos buying?, Rust in Peace
> Death - The Sound of Perseverance
> Opeth - Everything
> Joy Division - Everything
> 
> I could go on, I'm a bit of a music geek.


Most of those I agree with wholeheartedly (especially Iron Maiden ones). I'd add a few though,

Morrissey - Viva Hate
AC/DC - Back in Black, Highway to Hell, The Razor's Edge, Let There Be Rock
Patrick Wolf - The Bachelor
AFI - Black Sails in the Sunset, The Art of Drowning
Art Brut - Bang Bang Rock & Roll, Art Brut vs. Satan
The Libertines - The Libertines, Up the Bracket

By the way, do the "best of" albums count as well? I could list a few very easily.


----------



## Scruffy

Bloc Party - The Silent Alarm
The Strokes - Is this it
Sonic Youth - Goo/Daydream Nation
Interpol - Antics
Franz Ferdinand - Self-Titled
Andrew Bird - Weather Systems/Noble Beast
Queens of the Stone Age - Lullabies to Paralyze


----------



## Hollow Man

My favorite R.E.M. album is Reconstruction of the Fables 

I know it's better to say Murmur or Reackoning, and these albums have a weird timeless feel and cerebral nature to them (Murmur in particular). Fables resonates more directly to me on a emotional level and there's even comic relief on it too.


----------



## Torrnickel

Backstreet Boys - Millennium.
That is literally the only album where I like all the songs on the album.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Arctic Monkeys' AM

I literally adore every single song in that album.


----------



## kenzie

Ed Sheeran - +
Avril Lavigne - Let Go
The Beatles - Rubber Soul
The Airborne Toxic Event - Self Titled
The Goo Goo Dolls - Dizzy Up the Girl
Angels and Airwaves - I-Empire
Blue October - Foiled
Lorde - Pure Heroine
Alanis Morissette - Jagged Little Pill
Fun. - Some Nights
Mumford and Sons - Sigh No More
The Goo Goo Dolls - Gutterflower
The Beatles - Revolver
Paramore - Riot!


----------



## hisfavsundress

Aya the Whaler said:


> Arctic Monkeys' AM
> 
> I literally adore every single song in that album.


Yes, yes, YES.

Apart from that:
Lana del Rey - Born To Die
Marina and the Diamonds - Electra Heart
Ellie Goulding - Halcyon
Placebo - Sleeping with Ghosts
Lorde - Pure Heroine
Kings of Leon - Only By The Night
Ed Sheeran - Plus
Tori Amos - Little Earthquakes
Tori Amos - Scarlet's Walk
Tori Amos - From The Choirgirl Hotel
U2 - Achtung Baby
Beyonce - Beyonce


and probably many more


----------



## deftonePassenger

Alter Bridge - Fortess
All That Remains - The Fall of Ideals 
August Burns Red – Rescue & Restore
The Mayfield Four – Second Skin
Hurt – Vol. 1, Vol. 2
Weezer – Pinkerton, Weezer (1994)
Atomship – The Crash Of '47
RATM - RATM
Collective Soul - Collective Soul
The White Stripes – White Blood Cells
The Black Keys – Rubber Factory
Faith No More – Angel Dust
Pavement - that really long album name
Foo Fighters – Wasting Light
The Arcade Fire – Funeral
George Harrison – All Things Must Pass


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## kimpossible119

The Spirit Soundtrack








Life and Times by Jim Croce








I must give credit where credit's due XD Millenium by the Backstreet Boys








Bible Belt by Diane Birch


----------



## chimeric

mirrorghost said:


> the cure -disintegration
> the jesus and mary chain -psychocandy
> the cramps -songs the lord taught us
> cocteau twins -treasure
> cabaret voltaire -2X45
> japan -gentlemen take polaroids
> david sylvian -voice of the beehive
> kate bush -the kick inside
> siouxsie and the banshees -kaleidoscope
> swans -the great annihilator
> coil -horse rotovator
> chris and cosey -songs of love and lust
> modern english -after the snow
> ride -nowhere
> five leaves left; pink moon -nick drake
> christian death -only theatre of pain
> the birthday party -junkyard
> echo and the bunnymen -ocean rain
> nick cave and the bad seeds -tender prey
> pj harvey -rid of me
> nina hagen -nina hagen in ekstasy
> U2- boy
> ministry -twitch
> joy division -closer
> lydia lunch (w/ rowland s. howard and nick cave)- honeymoon in red
> 
> umm i could go on and on but i will stop here.


Aww, you're so old-school goth. I approve.  I love The Kick Inside, Treasure, and Five Leaves Left.


----------



## Mimic octopus

Belle and Sebastian - If You're Feeling Sinister


----------



## queenisidore

Lydia - This December; It's One More and I'm Free
Lydia - Illuminate


----------



## Nordom

I'm not breaking any new ground but will list my examples:

Before my tastes changed
Live - Throwing Copper
DMB - Under the Table and Dreaming
Weezer - The Blue album

Still love them
Traveling Wilburies: Vol 1
Tom Petty: Wild Flowers (ok maybe a few clunkers but it had a lot of tracks)
Radiohead: The Bends (still IMO the perfect album)
Pearl Jam: Ten
Beck: Sea Change
Coldplay: A Rush of Blood to the Head
REM (several actually) - Murmur, Fables of the Reconstruction, Life's Rich Pageant (except for a musical filler), Automatic For the People (same as previous), and New Adventures in Hi-Fi (way underrated just because it came after Monster which got killed)
Arcade Fire: The Suburbs (more consistent but not as brilliant as Funeral)


----------



## Scruffy

Scruffy said:


> Bloc Party - The Silent Alarm
> The Strokes - Is this it
> Sonic Youth - Goo/Daydream Nation
> Interpol - Antics
> Franz Ferdinand - Self-Titled
> Andrew Bird - Weather Systems/Noble Beast
> Queens of the Stone Age - Lullabies to Paralyze


And more to add:
Pavement - Brighten the Corners
The Shins - Oh, Inverted World.
Modest Mouse - Good News for People who Love Bad News
Lymbyc Systym - Love your Abuser 
Devotchka - 100 Other Lovers, Una Volta


----------



## sacrosanctsun

The Sufferer And Witness - Rise Against
De-Loused In The Comatorium - The Mars Volta
Speak For Yourself - Imogen Heap
Phantom On The Horizon - The Fall Of Troy
These Hopeful Machines - B.T.


----------



## Spanks

Illmatic.
Donuts.

It's that simple.


----------



## Retsu

Red by Savlonic is amazing. I've got it on CD :'D


----------



## HippoHunter94

_Spirit of Eden _​- Talk Talk


----------



## Retrovertigo

Mr. Bungle - California
Frank Zappa/The Mothers of Invention - Zoot Allures, We're Only in It for the Money
Nine Inch Nails - Year Zero
PJ Harvey - To Bring You My Love
Pixies - Surfer Rosa


----------



## Solemn

Tom Waits - Nighthawks At The Diner
Run the Jewels - Run The Jewels
Sadistik -Flowers For My Father
Aesop Rock - Labor Days
Eyedea & Abilities - By The Throat
Chance The Rapper - 10 Days AND Acid Rap
Japandroids - Celebration Rock
Yppah - You Are Beautiful At All Times
Mastodon - Leviathan
Nickelback - Greatest Hits


----------



## Witch of Oreo

1) Blood Sugar Sex Magik - RHCP
2) Rain Dogs - Tom Waits
3) Slim Shady LP - Eminem
4) Canoue II - Haruka Shimotsuki


----------



## hawkataine

Metropolis II by Dream Theater


----------



## Clyme

Atmosphere - When Life Gives You Lemons, You Paint That Shit Gold
Bentron Autobot & Jack Diddly - Tales from the World on Our Backs
Cage - Depart From Me
Eligh - Grey Crow
Lo Key - Shadowland
Reverie - Woolgathering
Sadistik - Flowers for my Father
Sadistik - Ultraviolet
Swordplay - The Tilt EP


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Who said:


> The Low End Theory - A Tribe Called Quest


Yes!

Listened to this all the way through countless times.


----------



## sink

Foo Fighters - Foo Fighters
Smashing Pumpkins - Gish
Smashing Pumpkins - Adore
Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream
Jeff Buckley - Grace
Tool - Lateralus
Queens of the Stone Age - Songs For The Deaf
The Strokes - Is This It
Nirvana - In Utero
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Stadium Arcadium
Fleetwood Mac - Rumours
Foster The People - Torches
Arctic Monkeys - Humbug
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Willy and The Poor Boys
Bee Gees - Greatest Hits
Lily Allen - Alright, Still


----------



## thenarrator

Arctic Monkeys-AM
Arctic Monkeys-Favorite Worst Nightmare
Pixies-Surfer Rosa
Nirvana-Nevermind
Nirvana-In Utero


----------



## Mair

The dark side of the moon 
and 
The Wall
My favorites albums by my favorite band.


----------



## aendern

I love every Evanescence song, but if I had to pick a Magnum Opus album, it would be this one









I like most Gaga songs, but this album has *no *bad songs:









Lana Del Rey's "Born to Die" album








I think it speaks for itself ^


I could listen to any song on any of these albums over and over again and not get tired of it.

In fact, I do often.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

I have a lot of albums I feel this way about, so I'm just going to do 3 that I've been listening to a lot lately.

*Eyedea & Abilities - By The Throat*
_Genre: Alternative Hip-Hop_

Fantastic album with deep introspective lyrics and a ton of witty wordplay. Eyedea's last album before his death in 2010.
_Example:_





*The Offspring - Ixnay on the Hombre*
_Genre: Skate Punk_

My personal favorite Offspring album, although all of their early work is nearly all comparably good. Heavily sarcastic lyrics focusing on social issues. Great instrumentals and catchy lyrics.
_Example:_





*The Smashing Pumpkins - Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness*
_Genre: Alternative Rock / Grunge_

Hands down, one of the best Alternative Rock albums ever; a 2 disk collection of 28 songs with very personal meaning. It's an album that grows on you over time.
_Example:_


----------



## chickpea

Whatever People Say I Am, That's What I'm Not - The Arctic Monkeys
St. Vincent - St. Vincent
Smilewound - múm
Carriage - Forest City Lovers
Salad Days - Mac Demarco
Things That Happen At Day // Things That Happen At Night - milo
Sigh No More - Mumford & Sons
Modal Soul - Nujabes
Pride - Phosphorescent
Transatlanticism - Death Cab for Cutie
Far - Regina Spektor
In the Lonely Hour - Sam Smith
The Donor Blues - Shakey Graves
and the soundtrack to Amélie by Yann Tiersen.


----------



## Brian1

Fleetwood Mac, Rumours; Pink Floyd, Dark Side of the Moon, Animals; Genesis Live The Way We Walk Vol. 1, Abacab, Nirvana Nevermind; Miles Davis, Kind of Blue; Neil Young, Decade, After the Goldrush;The Crash Test Dummies, God Shuffled His Feet, The Ghosts that Haunt Me; R.E.M. Automatic for the People. The Cars, The Cars, Shake It Up, Heartbeat City. Led Zeppelin, Physical Graffiti; Beatles, Revolver, Sgt Pepper.


----------



## nameless07

Shania Twain - Come On Over
Shania Twain - The Woman In Me
Shania Twain - Up!
Enya - The Very Best of Enya
Celtic Women - Celtic Woman
David Arkenstone - Celtic Chillout
Ludovico Einaudi - Nightbook
Ludovico Einaudi - In A Time Lapse
KARA - The First Blooming
Davichi - Mystic Ballad
IU - Modern Times
IU - Flower Bookmark
IU - You and I
IU - Growing Up
15& - Sugar
B1A4 - Who am I
Brown Eyed Girls -Black Box
Brown Eyed Girls - Sound G

and so on roud:


----------



## lawsfallmute

Slayer - Reign In Blood
Melechesh - Emissaries
Death - Leprosy
Nile - Annihilation of the Wicked
Possessed - Seven Churches
Hypocrisy - The Final Chapter
Bloodbath - Nightmares Made Flesh (The Fathomless Mastery is a close second)
Grave - Endless Procession of Souls
Dissection - Storm of the Light's Bane


----------



## gestalt

lawsfallmute said:


> Dissection - Storm of the Light's Bane


Every single note of this


----------



## sink

My Bloody Valentine - Loveless
Love Battery - Dayglo
Beach House - Bloom


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Streetlight Manifesto albums.


----------



## nolemonplease

All of Metric's albums are perfect.

Except for that one album with the one song where it sounds like she is saying "Everybody wants to play the Wii."


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon
DMB - Live In Chicago
Radiohead - The Bends
Seether - Isolate And Medicate


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Kurt Wagner

This one is pretty neat in my opinion.


----------



## Copper North

Red Hot Chili Peppers - By The Way - 2002

Smashing Pumpkins - Adore - 1998

U2 - Achtung Baby - 1991

Stone Temple Pilots - Tiny Music (Songs From the Vatican Music Shop) - 1996

Coldplay - X & Y - 2005

Placebo - Sleeping With Ghosts - 2003

Placebo - Meds - 2006

Pink Floyd - Division Bell - 1994

Foo Fighters - In Your Honor - 2005

REM - Monster - 1994

REM - Reveal - 2001

Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - The Last DJ - 2002

David Bowie - Low - 1977

The Who - Who's Next - 1971

The Rolling Stones - Exile On Main Street - 1972

The Moody Blues - Days of Future Passed - 1967

Judas Priest - Point of Entry - 1981

Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears - 1992

Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti - 1975

Jane's Addiction - Strays - 2005

Jane's Addiction - The Great Escape Artist - 2011


This list could go on and on . . . .

Every one of the albums I listed here would be agony to listen to by leaving out a single track.


----------



## bleghc

_melodrama_ by lorde. no words of mine could possibly do justice to how beautiful this album is; there's not a single song i didn't like (except _green light_ but it eventually grew on me). could not recommend enough especially to anyone going through some type of heartbreak. i also loved _pure heroine_ but i could do without a couple of the tracks.


----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## 74893H

Some albums that fit the bill for me are:

Blood Stain Child - Epsilon (my favourite album right there)
ShibayanRecords - Disco Metric
Sound.AVE - Driven' De:st-ructure 5 (disc 1 at least, that's all by the same artist, disc 2 is various artists)
Into Eternity - The Scattering of Ashes
Into Eternity - Buries in Oblivion
Eternal Tears of Sorrow - A Virgin and a Whore
Eternal Tears of Sorrow - Before the Bleeding Sun
Before the Dawn - The Ghost
Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe
Scar Symmetry - Symmetric In Design
Deadlock - Wolves
Season of Ghosts - The Human Paradox
Lacuna Coil - Comalies
System of a Down - Toxicity
System of a Down - Mezmerize
Slipknot - Iowa
Dominia - Divine Revolution

I'll embed the ones I can find uploads of in entirety on the 'tube:


* *













(^ It grows on you, a LOT)












Hit the embed limit




@lunaticrabbits dafuq? I always thought The Birthday Massacre made a completely different kind of music, this is AWESOME. I'm gonna have to look into them, thanks for posting that.
Update: OH GOD THEY'RE AWESOME


----------



## AnneM

@blehBLEH Thanks for reviving this thread! Oooooh.....exciting. I've thought really hard about this. Because I'm super picky. I only have a few, in no particular order:

1. Glass Animals-How to be a Human Being

2. Ryan Adams-1989 (Taylor Swift cover album)

3. Ryan Adams -Heartbreaker

4. Live-Throwing Copper

5. Alanis Morissette--Jagged Little Pill

6. Counting Crows-August and Everything After

7. Jimmy Eat World--Chase This Light


----------



## lunaticrabbits

Pizzafari said:


> @lunaticrabbits dafuq? I always thought The Birthday Massacre made a completely different kind of music, this is AWESOME. I'm gonna have to look into them, thanks for posting that.
> Update: OH GOD THEY'RE AWESOME


Haha oh yeah their music in this album is kind of different in this album from their earlier ones. I like it though. <3 

Somehow I've been noticing INFPs having the same musical interests, or at least them having heard my favorite artists at least once. This is why I like you guys ahah :kitteh:


----------



## Suntide

Tycho - "Dive"


----------



## 74893H

lunaticrabbits said:


> Haha oh yeah their music in this album is kind of different in this album from their earlier ones. I like it though. <3
> 
> Somehow I've been noticing INFPs having the same musical interests, or at least them having heard my favorite artists at least once. This is why I like you guys ahah :kitteh:


For some reason I was always under the impression that TBM made like pop punk or bubblegum rock, that was the last thing I expected to hear when I clicked play :tongue: Nah they're right up my alley, I'm gonna be listening to them for a while. I think Fi-users tend to go off the beaten path more when it comes to music we look for and listen to so I can picture us occupying a lot of the same music fanbases and all that good stuff.

By the way I'd really recommend giving The Human Paradox by Season of Ghosts a listen if you like that sort of sound, it's one of the albums I mentioned in my post, very very very similar kind of vibes to Under Your Spell.


----------



## Aridela

Gosh, so many. 

Here's a select few.

Hounds of Love - Kate Bush


* *














Lateralus - Tool


* *














Mezzanine - Massive Attack


* *














The Perfect Element - Pain of Salvation


* *














The Great Cold Distance - Katatonia


* *


----------



## Aridela

Pizzafari said:


> Some albums that fit the bill for me are:
> 
> Blood Stain Child - Epsilon (my favourite album right there)
> ShibayanRecords - Disco Metric
> Sound.AVE - Driven' De:st-ructure 5 (disc 1 at least, that's all by the same artist, disc 2 is various artists)
> Into Eternity - The Scattering of Ashes
> Into Eternity - Buries in Oblivion
> Eternal Tears of Sorrow - A Virgin and a Whore
> Eternal Tears of Sorrow - Before the Bleeding Sun
> Before the Dawn - The Ghost
> Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe
> Scar Symmetry - Symmetric In Design
> Deadlock - Wolves
> Season of Ghosts - The Human Paradox
> Lacuna Coil - Comalies
> System of a Down - Toxicity
> System of a Down - Mezmerize
> Slipknot - Iowa
> 
> I'll embed the ones I can find uploads of in entirety on the 'tube:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (^ It grows on you, a LOT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the embed limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @lunaticrabbits dafuq? I always thought The Birthday Massacre made a completely different kind of music, this is AWESOME. I'm gonna have to look into them, thanks for posting that.
> Update: OH GOD THEY'RE AWESOME


First time I encounter another Scar Symmetry fan online. 

I've met them many years ago, when they were touring with Pain of Salvation. Great guys. 

Holographic Universe is my favourite album of theirs.


----------



## 74893H

Aridela said:


> First time I encounter another Scar Symmetry fan online.
> 
> I've met them many years ago, when they were touring with Pain of Salvation. Great guys.
> 
> Holographic Universe is my favourite album of theirs.


Oh really? They seem to have a bigger fanbase than most bands I'm into, maybe their fans just hang around different parts of the internet. They're awesome though aren't they? They're just a bunch of sci-fi nerds making awesome music, I love it  Jelly that you got to meet them, they seem so chill.

10/10 taste right there, Holographic Universe is my favourite too, such a great album. Symmetric in Design is right up there too though, that album has such a great feel to it. Sort of feels like cosmic horror without the horror. Like a cosmic thriller album.


----------



## Aridela

Pizzafari said:


> Oh really? They seem to have a bigger fanbase than most bands I'm into, maybe their fans just hang around different parts of the internet. They're awesome though aren't they? They're just a bunch of sci-fi nerds making awesome music, I love it  Jelly that you got to meet them, they seem so chill.
> 
> 10/10 taste right there, Holographic Universe is my favourite too, such a great album. Symmetric in Design is right up there too though, that album has such a great feel to it. Sort of feels like cosmic horror without the horror. Like a cosmic thriller album.


I was friends with a couple of the PoS crew, which is how I got to meet them. 

They were really up and coming at the time, I think it was just before they released Holographic Universe. Maybe 2006-7. 

Absolute favourite song.


----------



## 74893H

Aridela said:


> I was friends with a couple of the PoS crew, which is how I got to meet them.
> 
> They were really up and coming at the time, I think it was just before they released Holographic Universe. Maybe 2006-7.
> 
> Absolute favourite song.


Ah, so that would've been when they still had Christian with them too, nice! So lucky. Those were their glory days by fair, their new stuff just doesn't seem to have that same quality they had while he was in the band. Dark Matter Dimensions was great but The Unseen Empire didn't really seem to have anything to latch onto, at least for me. Admittedly I haven't actually listened to any of their stuff more recent than that...

Great song. There's not a song on the album that isn't a solid 10/10 but this one's my favourite for sure:


----------



## Aridela

Pizzafari said:


> Ah, so that would've been when they still had Christian with them too, nice! So lucky. Those were their glory days by fair, their new stuff just doesn't seem to have that same quality they had while he was in the band. Dark Matter Dimensions was great but The Unseen Empire didn't really seem to have anything to latch onto, at least for me. Admittedly I haven't actually listened to any of their stuff more recent than that...
> 
> Great song. There's not a song on the album that isn't a solid 10/10 but this one's my favourite for sure:


True. 

That was the heyday of the great Scandi prog metal bands. 

The only ones I still listen to are Opeth and Katatonia. The rest have changed too much imo, no longer interested.


----------



## 74893H

Rediscovered one that was picking up dust in my music library! A lot of bands that try and make music like this come across as trying a bit too hard and sound kind of weird and cheesy, but this stuff is legit.


----------

